# hanging a window box



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

If you want to attach the brackets to the concrete you have to predrill your holes an use an anchor system or concrete screws call tapcons. That concrete looks very old so make sure to buy plenty of bits for this job use the right drill. GL


----------

